# Merry Christmas



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

My wife and myself wish everyone A MERRY CHRISTMAS and JOYOUS NEW YEAR. We hope this season finds you well, and pass on blessings to those who are ill, or in need. Marcel and Sharon Voyer.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Thank you and I will add my Merry Christmas to all Outbacker's!

Walter


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Wishing all Outbackers a safe and blessed Christmas!!!!


----------

